# Canon-Kopierer als Petze



## Newsfeed (14 Oktober 2010)

Die kommende Version der Managementsoftware UniFlow soll Schlüsselwörter erkennen und das Kopieren, Faxen und Drucken eines Dokuments verhindern können. Auf Wunsch benachrichtigt es auch den Admin.

Weiterlesen...


----------

